# Stihl FS65 brushcutter need Parts, Fuel tank. Obsolete??



## macs woodshop (Jun 5, 2014)

Have an FS65 brushcutter that is 30 years old. Gas tank has cracked with brittle age. Looked a while on Ebay, no luck so far for that part, others available. Called one Stihl dealer who says obsolete; can not order parts any more. I wonder if that is true or just did not want to spend time. Did not see many parts on ChainSawr either. Seem to have more generic parts like string and spark plugs.

Any ideas or sources? Or just advice to give it up and move on. Seems a shame to toss what was once a good machine because of a relatively innocent part. Thanks for input


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe try another dealer? When looking for a fuel hose for a 40 year old saw, I was told by my local dealer that the part was nla. She submitted the pn with her order anyway, and I got a nice new hose all the way from the Rhineland in three weeks. Just sayin...


----------



## tylerjeep95 (Dec 1, 2015)

macs woodshop said:


> Have an FS65 brushcutter that is 30 years old. Gas tank has cracked with brittle age. Looked a while on Ebay, no luck so far for that part, others available. Called one Stihl dealer who says obsolete; can not order parts any more. I wonder if that is true or just did not want to spend time. can i buy your recoil starter


----------

